# Assassin ID needed



## Andrew (Oct 28, 2005)

Anyone know what sp. these guys are? They are about 3/4" long, and are taking down crickets their own size. Two of them are breeding right now(see pic), so hopefully ill get some eggs.  












Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Andrew (Oct 29, 2005)

Nevermind. . . ive identified them as Zelus renardii.

Has anyone raised this species before?

Thanks,

Andrew


----------

